# Van Helsings Curse



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not even going to go into a long diatribe here I'm just going to give you the _Creature Corner _ link and from there you can find the bands site, which is the brainchild of Dee Snider of Twisted Sister fame. Hell, if you don't want to read the article, I'll give you the bands website, I will say only one more thing: With a mixture of two of my favorite types of music, Classical and Metal, this album is SO MINE before the All Hallows Season kicks in.

http://www.creature-corner.com/news4/jul16vanhelsingscurse.php3

The bands site: http://www.vanhelsingscurse.com/vhc/vhcindexnew_content.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure does sound good judging by the samples they have on their web site. I think I'll have to check this one out too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Did you also check out the "trailer" they had on the site? If not you should have. Not a trailer actually, more like a Behind the Scenes look.


----------

